# Later, Dudes



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

All,

I'll be offline for about a month or so as I execute a transfer to my new job in beautiful SoCal. See you later.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a good, safe trip. Hope the new job turns out well!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

See ya in a few days, old friend.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm moving end of June myself, and will be offline for 7 days or so my phone company tells me. I have DSL and Verizon says it takes 7 to 10 days to get an account transferred to a new address. Never moved with it before so I just have to take their word for it unless you PC Genius' know better.


----------

